# Top ten need a new tool excuses



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Tomfran mentioned tips on how to sell the new planer to the mrs and well I figured that was as much an education process as using the tool it's self so I thought I thought I would start a thread on everyone's thoughts on how to sell the "New Tool" to your spouse

Top ten reasons to justify the new tool purchase
This one is improved
Look what I can make you
But Norm has one
But David has one
This one goes with that one
I just need to accessorize, you know kinda like your shoes (be careful with this one!)
Buy now, beg for forgiveness later
But honey it's on sale
While we're here
Oops I just broke mine

any others???


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

RJones,

How about this one.

"You're the one that says size matters, this one's bigger".

Lee'


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Once you get the OK on a smaller version. Then think of the quality angle and you get what you pay for.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Lee: now that's damn funny!! let the truth be told
Karson: that's the kinda insight I was looking for! Start small and cheap then work the size quality angle?? you guys are brillant I say!!


----------



## VTWoody (Apr 17, 2007)

For a dust collector and filtration system:

Do you really want me to die of Lung Cancer?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I particularly love the "this one goes with that one" haha

re: size-it's not the size that counts; it's what you do with it!"

There is a TV commercial out right now (I have no idea what they are selling) and the man answers the door to find a delivery person, delivering, oh.. a kitchen full of gadgets I think… he turns to his wife and says something like "did we order something?" She smiles and clicks on the tape recorder: (man's voice) "If I can get new golf clubs, you can get anything you want". He then turns and signs for the deliver.

Perhaps this strategy could be used for tool purchasing.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Now how can you have a jointer with a planer??  
How can you have a table saw without that new Frued Fusion blade? Of course you can accesorize with a dado blade set??
Ahh I like the golf club reference very nice Ms Deb!! Good stuff thanks!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

My wife is frugal to the bone. One thing works very well. If I buy this…this…oh and one of those, I can make that and save a bundle of money.

Sshhh….don't type so loud. I'm working on the dust filtration system as we speak.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

S W E E T!

:-D


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

ROTFL. Bob I'm typing soft and slow. Hope that helps. Now Debbie has me humming the Maria Muldaur classic,
"It ain't the meat it's the motion."


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG…..my sides are hurting…...I can't believe you just stuck that song in my head!

My brother Dave wanted a 16' Boston whaler for bay fishing. He said he got it by using the old coat for a boat trick…...his wife sported a new full length mink that winter!


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

okay, that's funny. i had to publish it on www.toologics.com
thanks guys!


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

It only took a shinny rock for me…. a 1.5 carrot shinny rock. Never under estimate the power of jewelery. That and my favorite line "Just think of it as retirement account."


----------



## legion (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't need an excuse. Apparently a lifetime devoted to finding and pushing buttons finally paid off. My wife says I'm so annoying she'll agree to any tool that will keep me in the shop and out of her hair.


----------



## dbriski (Apr 18, 2007)

I like this one "Oh I have had that for a long time"


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

What Domino???

Bob


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh the Domino I got real cheap at Harbor Freight.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

LOL…well, why make excuses. If I can get it into the shop and get rid of the box before she notices, then it's *always* been there.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I told my wife, when installing beadboard on the ceiling of our bedroom rehab, (oh, on the diagonal) that I could cut everything by hand. After completing 2 cuts with my Jorgensen Mitre saw set up, I came down and told her - apparently in a very convincing way that "I am getting a Miter saw" I'll never finish at this rate. We immed went out to the depot.
then the next day when I realized that most of the premilled tongue and groove boards weren't toungue and groove on the edges, that I had to get a router or biscuit jointer, and that the latter made more sense.

I guess I was exasperated enough about doing the whole project with hand tools that she was an easy sell.

She's wisened up though, and won't let me take on projects that are beyond the scope of what I've got. - (unless the project is her idea, which is generally not the case)

Thereby getting things for my lathe lately is proving a hard sell… Just keep practicing on the shopsmith (which I'm too tall for), and if you like it, then you can get what you need when we can afford it… (In my head I"m thinking, if I tried to learn skiing with hand me downs that didn't fit, I'd have no pleasure in learning, and never get the chance to find out if I liked it or not, just due to the frustration!...

Anyone have a "gently used" chuck they're thinking of selling?


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Why ask permission when you can beg for forgiveness. You men (and ladies) need to start acting like the men you are and start begging a little more after the fact <grin> I bought the best knee pads HomeDepot had to offer and I still get callouses on my knees  from all the pleading


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

lmao @ the HF Domino!

Guess I'm on the "legion" plan … I don't have to ask for anything … there are only two tricks up my sleeve.

1. I don't have the tools I need to finish up this project, so I'm coming shopping with you! (warning to you newlyweds - this don't work too well until …. you've held up a pair of size 2 pants and shouted to her across a store full of younger women, "hunny why don't you try on these ones" (((a few nights on the couch are almost gauranteed after this stunt … but it'll pay off eventually))) b. you've been married long enough for her to have realized her dad was right and you truly are an idiot!!!!

2. I need your help because without (insert tool of choice), it's a two person job! (If she asks how long you're gonig to need her help … the formula is: (total cost after taxes and delivery divided by 100 then rounded up) X (the number of tools/harware/supplies/beer (rounded up to the nearest 12 pack) you've purchased in the last 7 days) = number of hours it's expected to take us! (note hours may be substituted for days depending on how urgently you want this tool) ... be prepared with your answer well in advance … practice in the shower if you must … cause the longer you hesitate … the less likely she is to believe you!!!

May the Force be with you!!!


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Lip,
That's some good stuff man!!!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

"LOL…well, why make excuses. *If I can get it into the shop and get rid of the box before she notices, then it's always been there*." - Mot

I've used that one a time or two ;^D
----------------------------
RJones, 
I just found this today! Very essential topic for married woodworkers who need more tools and equipment.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

re: get rid of box strategy: works equally well for shoes


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

The boxless sneak has worked for me as well as the bury the board in the stack ploy. 
My tool and stock home is Midwest Woodworkers here in Omaha. They give away a ballcap with major tool purchases over $300. Needless to say, I no longer accept free caps. That's a major purchases red flag that would never fly under the radar.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

The more I think about the "Boxless Sneak" the more it has merit. I can remember as a kid my dad buying my mom a dress for xmas and hiding it in her closet right next to all her other clothes and well she never noticed! I would add the "don't ask don't tell" phrase to the mix as well


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Debbie,

I can't believe you would stoop so low….. ;^D


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

"Honey! Quick look! My (insert tool name here) is on fire!"

*And be absolutely sure to hide the lighter fluid and matches.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Now, Now, Tom.. I didn't say I used the method!! Just adding a female perspective to the conversation  
haha


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I must be lucky because my wife never says anything about what I buy as long as it it used to make the job easier(bought older house and remodeling different rooms as money allows) but I have noticed right after I get a tool she gets several deliveries. *as a side note she is dieting and has lost over 40 lbs and looks great so I could care less what she spends on new clothes.* when momma happy everyone is happy. I learned not to try to sneak anything cause she pays all the bills and I get caught.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I see Mot has changed his handle to "author of the Boxless Sneak". Mot, you are the author of so many more worthwhile things, I hate to think of you in such limiting terms (besides I don't want to pay you royalties for the sneaks I've committed over the years);-D


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Douglas;

I can't believe you fell for the hat trick. That's a ploy, some womens group, (present company excluded), created to catch their husbands buying stuff. The "free" gifts are a dead give away as to how much you spent.

For example a pencil, means you spent fifteen dollars. A tee shirt is one hundred fifty, a hat is three hundred, and a hat and t shirt combo, don't even go home!

If the store doesn't play along with these extortionists, they block there store entrance, and make cat whistles at the guys going in.

You gotta be more careful!

Lee


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL!

I have some more candidates for top 10 excuses….

Because Karson has one….
Because Chris Schwartz blogged about how useful it is….
Because Phil made it….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

very funny, Lee. lol


----------

